# Ao dai - Vietnamese traditional long dress.



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

"Blacks" collection









yimg.com









tinmoi.vn


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

tinngan.vn









kienthuc.com.vn









24h.com.vn


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

baodatviet.vn


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

vietnamnetjsc.vn









tinmoitruong.vn


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

ngoisao.vn









vietbao.vn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Girls look fantastic and beautiful in those dresses but I personally don't think they look that good on guys, just my opinion of course.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank sir very much. Now let's look "blues" collection.



















vnexpress.net


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

dbv.vn









aodaithuongviet.com


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

www.cuoihoilongphung.com








thanhbacfashion.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

After seeing these photos, it really makes me want to go there...for girls of course!


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

aodaithuongviet.com









ngoisao.net


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

tin247.com









vcmedia.vn


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> After seeing these photos, it really makes me want to go there...for girls of course!


Hi there! Do you like Yellows collection? :lol:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Give you yellows collection, Yellow Fever.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

www.dichvudamcuoi.com.vn


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

vaihanquoc.vn









www.aodaiminhthu.com









ngoisao.net


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

gtmedia.tinmoi.vn









aodaibungqua.net


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

kienthuc.net.vn


----------

